# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیر حضوری خواندن پیش یا رفتن به مدرسه ی نمونه دولتی؟!

## flo

سلام دوستان من تازه عضو انجمن شدم...ممنون میشم اگه منو هم راهنمایی كنید و از این سردرگمی دربیارید....من تو مدرسه ی نمونه دولتی درس میخونم با دبیران سطح متوسط و بعضا خیلی بالا و خیلی پایین(كلا یك دست و هماهنگ نیستن)حالا كه تابستون شروع شده و مدرسه هم به طبع شروع شده من مطابق برنامه ی كانون میخام پایه رو تموم كنم چون توی دوم ضعف دارم و سوم رو هم تستی كار نكردم...اما مدرسه شروع كرده به تدریس پیش و من رفتم تعهد دادم كه در كلاس های تابستون شركت نمیكنم(به دلایلی كه بالا گفتم)و در ازای تعهد به من گفتن تو اگه از مهر بخوای بیای باید از وسطا ی پیش یك بشینی سر كلاس و مباحث دوباره تدریس نمیشه.....خب حالا من كه میخوام مهر برم مدرسه و از وسطای پیش یك بشینم سر كلاس...برنامه ی ازمونم هم كه از اول پیش هستش چیكار كنم؟اینجوری گیج میشم كه تو مدرسه یه چیز یاد بدن خودم برم یه چیز دیگه بخونم..به نظرتون غیر حضوری برم بهتر نیست؟توی مدرسه ی ما فقط زیست و شیمی و ریاضی ارزش نشستن سر كلاس رو داره و بقیه اش بیخودن و به دردنخور...از طرفی خانواده میگن كه از اول مهر مدرسه تو برو اگه دیدی واقعا نمیتونی ب برنامه ی ازمونت برسی پروندتو میگیریم برای غیر حضوری....خب الان من چی كنم؟من صد در صد میخام تابستون پایه بخونم و نمیخام فعلا مبحث جدید بخونم....دوستانی ك تجربه دارینكمك كنید خواهشا....

----------


## flo

up

----------


## anis79

> سلام دوستان من تازه عضو انجمن شدم...ممنون میشم اگه منو هم راهنمایی كنید و از این سردرگمی دربیارید....من تو مدرسه ی نمونه دولتی درس میخونم با دبیران سطح متوسط و بعضا خیلی بالا و خیلی پایین(كلا یك دست و هماهنگ نیستن)حالا كه تابستون شروع شده و مدرسه هم به طبع شروع شده من مطابق برنامه ی كانون میخام پایه رو تموم كنم چون توی دوم ضعف دارم و سوم رو هم تستی كار نكردم...اما مدرسه شروع كرده به تدریس پیش و من رفتم تعهد دادم كه در كلاس های تابستون شركت نمیكنم(به دلایلی كه بالا گفتم)و در ازای تعهد به من گفتن تو اگه از مهر بخوای بیای باید از وسطا ی پیش یك بشینی سر كلاس و مباحث دوباره تدریس نمیشه.....خب حالا من كه میخوام مهر برم مدرسه و از وسطای پیش یك بشینم سر كلاس...برنامه ی ازمونم هم كه از اول پیش هستش چیكار كنم؟اینجوری گیج میشم كه تو مدرسه یه چیز یاد بدن خودم برم یه چیز دیگه بخونم..به نظرتون غیر حضوری برم بهتر نیست؟توی مدرسه ی ما فقط زیست و شیمی و ریاضی ارزش نشستن سر كلاس رو داره و بقیه اش بیخودن و به دردنخور...از طرفی خانواده میگن كه از اول مهر مدرسه تو برو اگه دیدی واقعا نمیتونی ب برنامه ی ازمونت برسی پروندتو میگیریم برای غیر حضوری....خب الان من چی كنم؟من صد در صد میخام تابستون پایه بخونم و نمیخام فعلا مبحث جدید بخونم....دوستانی ك تجربه دارینكمك كنید خواهشا....


برو مدرسه پیش 1 رو بخون خیلی وقتت رو نمیگیره تست کمتری برای دروس پیش بزن 
پایه هم سوم رو فقط بخون دوم شیمی مهمه ریاضیش ک هیچی بعدن هرچی درست دادن کل مبحثو یجا بخون فیزیکش هم فقط سه فصل اخرو باید بخونی اونم بعدن میرسی دو فصل اول فیزیک دوم هم ک باید با پیش 1 بخونی درکل مدرسه رو برو اگه از مهر بری چطور میرسی خودت مباحث تدریس شده بخونی?

----------


## parnia-sh

نظر من اینه به هیچ وجه پیش رو تابستون شروع نکن به هیچ وجه..شما خودت داری میگی توی پایه مشکل داری بعد میخایی بری پیش بخونی؟!اینجوری خیلی بده..اگه تابستون پایه بخونی توی طول سال اینقد وقت هس که خودتم تعجب میکنی برای پیش..اگه بخایی غیر حضوری بخونی وکلاس بیرونم نری خوب نیس..اکثر وقتت روی یادگیری اولیه میره..
اما اگه میخایی کلاس بیرون بری پس غیرحضوری حتمن بردار..

----------


## flo

خب الان مدرسمون دو هفتس كه شروع شده و من تعهد رو دادم كه نیام مدرسه...مشكل من اینه فیزیك و زیست و شیمی دوم رو به كلی فراموش كردم سومم رو هم باید تست بزنم تا یادم بمونه و فراموش نكنم و الان نمیتونم پیش رو شروع كنم و خودمم واقعا نمیدونم چجوری باید از مهر ماه پیش یك رو نصفه شروع كنمدرضمن كلاسای تابستون مدرسمون هم خیلی بدرد نمیخوره ،معلم فیزیكمون مریضه یا بجاش عربی میذارن یا ادبیات كه واقعا وقت تلف كردنه....الان من مشكلم مهر ماه هست نه الان...نمیدونم غیرحضوری بردارم یا نه یا اینكه برم مدرسه اگه دیدم نمیتونم وسط سال عیر حضوری بردارم

----------


## flo

> نظر من اینه به هیچ وجه پیش رو تابستون شروع نکن به هیچ وجه..شما خودت داری میگی توی پایه مشکل داری بعد میخایی بری پیش بخونی؟!اینجوری خیلی بده..اگه تابستون پایه بخونی توی طول سال اینقد وقت هس که خودتم تعجب میکنی برای پیش..اگه بخایی غیر حضوری بخونی وکلاس بیرونم نری خوب نیس..اکثر وقتت روی یادگیری اولیه میره..
> اما اگه میخایی کلاس بیرون بری پس غیرحضوری حتمن بردار..


بله منم نمیخام پیش رو اصلا شروع كنم...تو شهرمونم استادای خوبی نداریم چون نزدیك تهران هستیم همه ی استادا تا یكم معروف میشن میرن تهران...فیلمای الا رو دیدم یه چند قسمتی برای پیش رو...و فك میكنم كه هر چی درس دادن رو متوجه شدم نمیدونم این فیلما میتونه جای معلم رو بگیره و من غیر حضوری بردارم یا اینكه حتما نیازه معلم پیش رو تدریس كنه...خیلی میترسم كار اشتباهی كنم و بعدا حسرتشو بخورم

----------


## Amiiin

پیش رو تابستون نخون
همون پایه خودش خیلیه
پیش رو از مهر شروع کن

----------


## parnia-sh

> بله منم نمیخام پیش رو اصلا شروع كنم...تو شهرمونم استادای خوبی نداریم چون نزدیك تهران هستیم همه ی استادا تا یكم معروف میشن میرن تهران...فیلمای الا رو دیدم یه چند قسمتی برای پیش رو...و فك میكنم كه هر چی درس دادن رو متوجه شدم نمیدونم این فیلما میتونه جای معلم رو بگیره و من غیر حضوری بردارم یا اینكه حتما نیازه معلم پیش رو تدریس كنه...خیلی میترسم كار اشتباهی كنم و بعدا حسرتشو بخورم


_
اول ببینید الا همه چی رو داره یا نه!!
دوم ببیند میتونید با الا بیاید جلو و خودتون تست بزنید و رفع اشکلل کنید 
اگه دیدید میتونید غیرحضوری بخونید حتمن

----------


## parnia-sh

> خب الان مدرسمون دو هفتس كه شروع شده و من تعهد رو دادم كه نیام مدرسه...مشكل من اینه فیزیك و زیست و شیمی دوم رو به كلی فراموش كردم سومم رو هم باید تست بزنم تا یادم بمونه و فراموش نكنم و الان نمیتونم پیش رو شروع كنم و خودمم واقعا نمیدونم چجوری باید از مهر ماه پیش یك رو نصفه شروع كنم������درضمن كلاسای تابستون مدرسمون هم خیلی بدرد نمیخوره ،معلم فیزیكمون مریضه یا بجاش عربی میذارن یا ادبیات كه واقعا وقت تلف كردنه....الان من مشكلم مهر ماه هست نه الان...نمیدونم غیرحضوری بردارم یا نه یا اینكه برم مدرسه اگه دیدم نمیتونم وسط سال عیر حضوری بردارم


_
از دست این مدارس بی برنامه:/
بچه رو کامل گیج میکنه..
شما الان مشکلت پایس منم کپی شما بودم کل دوم یادم رفته بود تابستون نشستم پایه خوندم و اصلن طرف پیش نرفتم..اما خیلی خوب خوندم جوری که توی طول سال دیگه خیلی خیلییییییی کم پایه میخوندم وپیش رو اهمیت میدادم

----------


## arezoo_k

سلام .. از نظر من برید ولی بعضی روزا نرید .. هر چند من هم همه ی درسای اختصاصی بجز زمین و ادبیات کلاس میرم و همین الان دقیقا الان به مامانم گفتم میتونم غیرحضوری برمبرم مامانم گفتن اصلا صحبتش رو نکن گفتن برو ولی بعضی روزا نرو .. در کل برید صف آخر تست بزنید

----------


## arezoo_k

این صف آخر خیلی خوبه من پارسال امتحان کردم سر درس هایی که کلاس می رفتم .. البته تصور نکنید اصلا به معلم اهمیت ندادم خیر بلکه یک نگاهم به تست و یک نگاهم به معلم بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام .. از نظر من برید ولی بعضی روزا نرید .. هر چند من هم همه ی درسای اختصاصی بجز زمین و ادبیات کلاس میرم و همین الان دقیقا الان به مامانم گفتم میتونم غیرحضوری برمبرم مامانم گفتن اصلا صحبتش رو نکن گفتن برو ولی بعضی روزا نرو .. در کل برید صف آخر تست بزنید


سلام منم با خانم Abf موافقم
خودم هم در واقع امسال همین کار رو میکنم
البته سر درسهای عمومی مثل ادبیات منظورمه
کلاس بیرون جایی نمیرم. درسهای اختصاصی رو از کلاسهای مدرسه استفاده میکنم. درس های عمومی هم اونایی که به درد میخورن ، مثل زبان و دینی که معلمهاشون خوب درس میدن رو استفاده میکنم
ادبیات رو هم که ازش خوشم نمیاد میشینم تست میزنم
غیرحضوری زیاد فایده ای نداره. اینقدر آدم دور و برم دیدم که رفتن غیرحضوری آخرش هم موفق نشدن
البته برعکسشم هست ولی کمه

----------

